# 99 F550 w/ 9FT and V Box Spreader For Hire CHICAGO AREA



## Snow2Go

99 F550 w/ 9FT and V Box Spreader For Hire CHICAGO AREA

Truck will be located in the South Burbs so I'd prefer to stay in that area. I've been plowing for 12 plus years. No accidents. 
Would prefer to keep the truck in this area but will travel to the north side is price is right. Email me, Call or Text [email protected] 
815-272-6029 Tony. Leave VM if I don't answer. Thanks!


----------



## Snow2Go

to the snow filled top!


----------



## Snow2Go

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Snow2Go

Available for Thursday hit me up.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You still looking for work? Email me if you are? [email protected]


----------



## chicago plower

i have a friend that hired this guy and he was a no show


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good to know. Thanks.


----------

